# Vinyl for cotton socks?



## sassyjo10

Need some help with what vinyl to use on cotton socks? I would think stretch but some say they use regular htv.any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## splathead

Vinyl on socks would crack when stretched.


----------



## sassyjo10

Even the stretch vinyl?


----------



## splathead

sassyjo10 said:


> Even the stretch vinyl?


Good question. Do you have any you can test?


----------



## Amw

Like Joe said...test.

You should test them for yourself.
Not only will you know the answer to your question but you will also learn more about the material and what you can do with it. You dont get all that info from reading...socks are small so not much in waste. Shouldn't cost more then $1 to test. Pick up a extra pair of socks and try it out. If you have questions after, come back and ask and I am sure we can all help you figure it out.

I would start with whatever you have in stock (Heat transfer films) and go from there. Good luck!


----------



## sassyjo10

Amw said:


> Like Joe said...test.
> 
> You should test them for yourself.
> Not only will you know the answer to your question but you will also learn more about the material and what you can do with it. You dont get all that info from reading...socks are small so not much in waste. Shouldn't cost more then $1 to test. Pick up a extra pair of socks and try it out. If you have questions after, come back and ask and I am sure we can all help you figure it out.
> 
> I would start with whatever you have in stock (Heat transfer films) and go from there. Good luck!


 first time I have ever seen someone say try it yourself answer your own question,thought this was a help forum but okay I will do as u said and try but thought someone may have a answer before paying double for stretch vinyl and trying to see if it ironed on and stretched then washing and drying and waiting weeks to make sure it holds up before selling any to people who are asking for them but hey we all got time, so I will use mine wisely. Thanks Guys. Yeah I live up to my name.


----------



## Amw

sassyjo10 said:


> first time I have ever seen someone say try it yourself answer your own question,thought this was a help forum but okay I will do as u said and try but thought someone may have a answer before paying double for stretch vinyl and trying to see if it ironed on and stretched then washing and drying and waiting weeks to make sure it holds up before selling any to people who are asking for them but hey we all got time, so I will use mine wisely. Thanks Guys. Yeah I live up to my name.


We all started our own business and had to spend time and money testing, buying materials, etc. Welcome to the club. 

We test EVERYTHING we sell, its our reputation on the line...not someone on a forum telling me what works and what doesnt.
We dyesub socks...so I dont think we have ever put HTF/HTV on socks.

If it was something I had more info on then I would offer that info to you. Welcome to the wonderful world of business. I hope the testing goes easy for you. Good luck!


----------



## Amw

sassyjo10 said:


> first time I have ever seen someone say try it yourself answer your own question,thought this was a help forum but okay I will do as u said and try but thought someone may have a answer before paying double for stretch vinyl and trying to see if it ironed on and stretched then washing and drying and waiting weeks to make sure it holds up before selling any to people who are asking for them but hey we all got time, so I will use mine wisely. Thanks Guys. Yeah I live up to my name.


BTW irons are really not good for doing heat transfer films. Your pressure will not be even and the temps are not really "settable" I would highly recommend a heat press. Even a cheap heat press is much better then an iron. (But i recommend using a quality press)

Again...another reason to test things yourself. There are to many variables to know if the info you get/got applies to your situation.
Humidity, temp, press, brand of HTV/HTF, substrate, pressure, dwell time, etc. all make a difference in durability.

After you do some testing, if you are not happy with the results please come and post what you have done and what you dont like about it or what didn't work as well as photos. Then we can try to give you advice/tips/tricks/etc. which may help get you to your sell able product.

Tip on wash testing...just put it in EVERY load of laundry you do. So if you wash and dry 4 loads today...put it in all 4 wash and dry cycles. I would also wear them for a day or two to "stretch them". Scrape at them a little....like if your pants were rubbing against the print area.
Im sure you get the idea.


----------



## splathead

sassyjo10 said:


> thought someone may have a answer before paying double for stretch vinyl and trying to see if it ironed on and stretched then washing and drying and waiting weeks to make sure it holds up before selling any to people who are asking for them but hey we all got time, so I will use mine wisely. Thanks Guys. Yeah I live up to my name.


Seriously?

1. Don't pay anything for stretch vinyl. Have your supplier send you a sample. If they won't, find another supplier. Stahls/Imprintables will be giddy over sending you a foot of vinyl to test.

2. Those of us who don't test and wear our products before releasing them into the wild have no excuse when they don't get repeat business. Or when we get bad write-ups and returns.

If you don't have time to this this job right.....


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Well, Jo, there are plenty of people out there sublimating onto poly socks. Maybe you could try subli-to-cotton? I just think that socks stretch way too much to use vinyl. I mean, what if somebody has big calves?

There are some polys out there now that feel like cotton, so maybe that's the way to go.


----------



## houjianisharon

Polyester and other man-made socks have a tendency to melt when the temps get up there, so you should choose socks high (60%+) in natural cotton avoid melting issues.


----------



## Dekzion

houjianisharon said:


> Polyester and other man-made socks have a tendency to melt when the temps get up there, so you should choose socks high (60%+) in natural cotton avoid melting issues.


I've found the opposite Sharon,
I have never had any scorch marks on polyester when dye subbing until I met some shirts that are offered as dye sub with a 40% cotton in them. They will start to yellow.
Quick reply to DZiggy, I've decided to hold back on the subli-to-cotton use, reason being is that I used it (and am very experienced in it's use) on a shirt pocket depicting a ship with text in colour. The customer was happy for us to make an extra for display. the one on display has faded like an old colour photo to a sepia tinged affair after one year. and what makes it look worse is that the tie (on the model) I dye-subbed at the same time with the same motto is as bright and nice as the day it was pressed.
Also I'm afraid that I wouldn't use subli-to-cotton anywhere near the skin as it's kinda scratchy from the polyester powder, and will crack with stretching. IMO.
I'd use Xpres industrial vinyl, with a press at the correct temp,
This is my opinion after testing and testing again like a good artisan would, listening to starting advice and expanding my knowledge no matter how long it takes to get it right.


----------



## into the T

if you are paying double for stretch that can only mean you are using pvc vinyl

pvc is laced with pthlates and heavy metals and you should consider discontinuing its use,
for your own safety and the safety of your customers (it is not to be used on children's clothing)

pu is non-toxic and is safe for use in children's wear,
and the stretch pu is usually the same price (or maybe 10% more)
and if you get the right pu you have no need to even add stretch to your inventory


----------



## sassyjo10

ok for any wanting to know I tried the stretch vinyl on socks and I do have and use a heat press to the one saying don't use iron,I dont. The stretch vinyl did a good job and still holding up. And yes I do test what I sell,I dont just take your word for it. Was just asking if I needed stretch vinyl vs reg vinyl,And I have time to test it just thought someone might have the answer as to what I needed to try ,Goodness u would think I ask if a heat Press would heat vinyl. But its all good and May this help someone else to know to try the stretch vinyl vs not stretch,which doesnt stay on long.Thank you all for your answers regardless of how some of u judged the question to be nonsense.


----------

